# Using East West without the Kompakt player



## bluejay (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi there,

I've just recently rebuilt my main PC and (as my samples are on my E drive) I was thinking that I won't bother re-installing my East West Kompakt players, I'll simply use all of the samples through Kontakt.

However, I found that the samples won't run because they need to be registered.

Is there any way I can register the samples (again) without having to install the players or (heaven forbid) having to reinstall the whole load of samples again?

I have a load of products as well: -

EWQLSO XP Pro
EWQLSC 
EWQL Ra
EWQL StormDrum

Help is welcome!


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jul 10, 2007)

Short answer: No. You need to install the player and run it at least once in order to authorize the library. You don't need to re-install the library itself, though. Just start the player and point it to the library folder.


----------



## bluejay (Jul 10, 2007)

Thank you for this Nicki, I'll install them all tonight.


----------



## midphase (Jul 10, 2007)

I've done exactly that. I've re-installed all the players, Authorized them....and then made sure that I removed the plugin instances from the appropriate folders.

I run everything from Kontakt 2.2 and I love it!


----------



## Dave Connor (Jul 10, 2007)

I want to do the same with the Komplete 4 instruments but still not sure how to open them in Kontakt (everything is registered and been opend in the players.) Do I have to remove the plugins as Midphase said? I'm not quite clear on that, can someone explain a little further or give an example of how it's done.

Thanks

DC


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 10, 2007)

Dave Connor @ Tue Jul 10 said:


> I want to do the same with the Komplete 4 instruments but still not sure how to open them in Kontakt . . .


Are you talking about opening Absynth and Pro53 and B4 instruments in Kontakt? If so, I don't think that's possible.


----------



## Dave Connor (Jul 10, 2007)

Mike Greene @ Tue Jul 10 said:


> Are you talking about opening Absynth and Pro53 and B4 instruments in Kontakt? If so, I don't think that's possible.



Yes I was. I thought you could open those but thanks for setting me straight. What exactly can you open in K2 that's native as opposed to other formats you can convert like Giga etc?


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi, you can open Kontakt and Kompakt files in the Kontakt player, Ive also loaded the Battery kit programs.

As you mentioned, you can convert formats like Akai, Giga etc too.


----------



## Dave Connor (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks Scott! I finally get it now: the program must be first hosted in the Kompakt player in order to open in K2. Most of the Komplete 4 instuments have their own dedicated players but as you say you've opened Battery in K2. So I will see what I have that has a Kompakt player (which ain't much.)

Thanks again.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 11, 2007)

Or put another way, NI's sample players are all based on Daddy Kontakt. Absynth and their various other synths aren't (although I'm not sure whether they're built out of parts of Reaktor - not to imply that that diminishes them).


----------



## Dave Connor (Jul 11, 2007)

Another insight from NB. It's a samples vrs., synth thing which further clarifies the point.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 11, 2007)

Does my wisdom have no bounds?


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jul 11, 2007)

Definetly Not.  

Dave, I think some of the NI libs wont port into Kontakt because of their custom controls. For example, the playback engine for Pro 53 or Absynth probably have programmable LFOs, filters etc? (I dont personally have these libs) So loading them into Kontakt would reduce their functionality I would think.


----------



## Dave Connor (Jul 11, 2007)

Not yet anyway.


----------



## Dave Connor (Jul 11, 2007)

Scott Cairns @ Wed Jul 11 said:


> Definetly Not.
> 
> Dave, I think some of the NI libs wont port into Kontakt because of their custom controls. For example, the playback engine for Pro 53 or Absynth probably have programmable LFOs, filters etc? (I dont personally have these libs) So loading them into Kontakt would reduce their functionality I would think.



Exactly Scott, I hadn't realized that it came down to synth-type control and just the general nature of that beast versus sample playback engines (as Nick pointed out.) With all the cross pollinating between the two fields it's easy to forget they may have more differences than similarities. I was thinking I would be loading all of Komplete 4 in K2 - not!

Thanks again,

DC


----------



## A.C.Edwards (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey Bluejay

Everything that's been said here is spot on (as always ) but I just thought I'd give my 2 cents worth on the topic.

I recently went through exactly the same thing as you, and the short story is you still have to register again with EW through the NI service centre. If you've already registered your programs twice, then you'll have to deactivate one of your previous registrations. The new NISC (service centre) makes this very easy though. 

The EW samples all work fine in K3, and can be directly imported in from E:/program files/East West/<sample library>/instruments (on pc that is), in fact i know several composers who work with EW samples completely in K3.

Hope this helps, and that you don't have to go through as many problems with NI as I had to haha


----------

